# What Happens When You Drink On Dbol ?



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

im about to start a dbol 30mg 6 week cycle .. got nova 20to run as well .. every1 keeps sayig stay off teh drink just wonderd what actually happens if you do end up having a drink now and then ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why even risk it? Some people wouldn't drink on paracetamol..

Everyone reacts different so you shouldn't go by other experiences.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

im only asking what happens mate this is a place for advice after all


----------



## m333ega (Apr 16, 2010)

Every now and then is fine but if you spending money on steroids you want the best out of your course, i.e good gains


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i heard you drop on the spot as soon as it passes your lips


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

legoheed said:


> im about to start a dbol 30mg 6 week cycle .. got nova 20to run as well .. every1 keeps sayig stay off teh drink just wonderd what actually happens if you do end up having a drink now and then ?


You get drunk


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Youd probly get dunk.

Seriously a drink once in a while wont hurt too much liver is a strong organ

Itd be a diffrent story if you was going crazy for the majority of the time on


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

energize17 said:


> Youd probly get dunk.
> 
> Seriously a drink once in a while wont hurt too much liver is a strong organ
> 
> Itd be a diffrent story if you was going crazy for the majority of the time on


thanks mate, i had a look through some older posts and couldnt find any info.. a lot of new member maybe looking for some info on this aswell so i thought i would cover it .. thanks guys


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

As said, the liver is a tough old organ, a night on the píss won't hurt aslong as it doesn't affect the next days eating or training.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

you get ****ed and wakeup with a hangover.


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

with in 24hours you will sh1t your liver out !. . . .

grim i know but these are the sacraficis we must face to be hench my friend lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Absolutely nothing.

Drinking occasionally won't do you any harm. Obviously don't hammer it every night though!


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

When a guy I know drinks when hes taking dbol he gets pains and vomits, yet he still does it, oh well...


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree, alot of scare mongering about drinking whilst on cycle. Think of the masses of people that take dbol that dont come on here and are somewhat uneducated about it. Do you think it would cross their mind not to drink whilst taking it? They prob dont have problems with it.

I am not advocating getting smashed every night and taking dbol but i think some people go over the top when saying it will kill your liver etc. As said above the odd night out on the **** here and there is not going to cause you much more harm than it would anyway.

i could be wrong but that is what i believe.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

it will just put extra stress on ur liver how much i guess u wont know

alcohol stops protein absorption for i think 70odd hrs as well . that being said im sure loads of people drink and do ok with it

its just the same as most things with bodybuilding there will always be things u could do that will give diff results


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

every one bangs on about dbol being very toxic welll guess what it is when banging 200mg ed .

having a few beers on 40mg ed of dbol will not kill you .


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice to see some balance here. Not that I'm an expert and and I am not condoning excess but I know loads of lads who drink lightly on cycle and aren't walking around jaundiced. I think in moderation very short term it may be more a question of the effect it has on training and eating as opposed to liver damage, just my two penneth though.


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

If you are 18 and you take just dbol and go out drinking at the weekend it leads to some funny side effects....

It makes you wear 2 sizes too small t-shirts, puff your chest out, shake the doormans hands everywhere you go, and make you push your way to the front of the bar queue.

So beware partner. :cowboy:


----------



## STAN. (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL iam SCOTTISH so i have a wee shwally now and then while on dbol,deca cycle.............no probs.just a wee headacke.no big deal


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

THIS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=AKQKE0JfXtA#t=20s


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i used to get smashed out of my skull on wiskey and cocaine 3 days in row whil running dbol and oxys

im still alive :thumb:

I am an idoot though so dont listen haha


----------



## 1hog05 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been avoiding alcohol completely on var (@125mg). Not really an issue for the 8-9 weeks a cycle lasts.

Mates are running March blue hearts @ 60mg ED. No nolva, no PCT. Last time I went round they were engaged in "power hour" with pints of vodka. Since they're not yellow or dead yet, I'm sure a beer or 2 won't hurt.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

You end up like Brown Bottle from the VIZ comic mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

you think your ten men and try fighting,there no point doing a course if your a drinker,imo


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

legoheed said:


> im about to start a dbol 30mg 6 week cycle .. got nova 20to run as well .. every1 keeps sayig stay off teh drink just wonderd what actually happens if you do end up having a drink now and then ?


You start to enjoy music by steps, having sex with men and wearing leather


----------



## barb86 (Mar 14, 2012)

what sort of a cycle is that? that should be the main question here


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

you just ruin your liver exactly the same as when your not on dbol...just keep it sensible aslong as you dont go over the top you should be ok


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i drank on dbol once and swelled up and gained like a stone in one night lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i drank on dbol once and swelled up and gained like a stone in one night lol


a stone of copper more like :lol:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Are you taking your training seriously enough to warrent the steroids, if your worried about weather you can drink alcohol?..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beans said:


> Are you taking your training seriously enough to warrent the steroids, if your worried about weather you can drink alcohol?..


its not raining here i think its ok to drink alcohol ...


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Beans said:


> Are you taking your training seriously enough to warrent the steroids, if your worried about weather you can drink alcohol?..


i guess if its a walk home, or dangerous drive, you dont want it to be raining if you're drunk. makes it that much harder /dangerous to get home


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

You die


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

On 30 mg of dbol nothing but if serious about training you would not drink


----------

